# I don't see the poodle....



## happyxix (Sep 3, 2013)

Here is our Chloe. We got her at 8 weeks and now she is 4 months old.

Here is when we first got her:










Here is her at 10 weeks:










and here is her last week in her snow white costume










I am curious on what she will look like grown up because her hair is not curling at all. If your puppy once looked like this I'll be happy to look at what she might turn out to be!

And bonus picture. Here is my other puppy not quite sure what to do with the new puppy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Chloe is gorgeous. She's certainly unique looking. What mix is she? What were her parents? 

She reminds me of my friends westiepoo pup. Very cute!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful! It'll be a nice surprise to see how she changes


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

I found that Samson started to curl more after he started to get groomed, but then I know that some poos have straighter hair if they follow the spaniel more than the poodle.
She is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She looks gorgeous, so soft and fluffy!! Your other dog is a cutie too, what breed is she? She could still curl up, my dog was still straight at 4 months. I think she started to change at about 9 months. She will probably never be super curly but that also means you won't need to brush her every day! Here is a 4 month pic and an 18 month pic x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a cutie 
You see I do see the poodle - shape of head and lay of ears - compared with lovely Lola who has gorgeous spaniel dumbo flappers, as does my Dot


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Although not that curly yet, I can see more poodle than cocker. Oooooo let's wait and see, so exciting to see their colours, coats develop, she's already a little cutie x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute! Molly wan't really curly when we first got her her body just kind of had waves and her head just looked tousled. When she got a bit older she did have more of a perm head but her body hair never was curly.
Here are a few pictures when she was about 3 months and a half.


----------



## happyxix (Sep 3, 2013)

She is supposed to be second generation cockapoo. Her mom is 15 lbs and dad is 10. She is currently 5.6 (grew only 0.2 lbs in the past 3 weeks) so I am thinking she might have a later growth spurt? I did not see either of the parents



My other dog went from curly as a 9 week old to wavy hair now. He is a Maltese Poodle. Looks like I'm going to have two poodle mixes without curly hair...

I brush her whenever I want her to poof up. Her hair is very silky and does not matte even if I don't brush her for 2 weeks. My other dog will matte up if I don't brush him for two days...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They both look just gorgeous - I love the Snow White pic! Seriously cute, you just need 7 little garden gnomes for her! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

happyxix said:


> She is supposed to be second generation cockapoo. Her mom is 15 lbs and dad is 10. She is currently 5.6 (grew only 0.2 lbs in the past 3 weeks) so I am thinking she might have a later growth spurt? I did not see either of the parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's adorable no matter what and you know her coat may be a blessing in disguise.. Although there is a significant chance that it will develop as many have.

Looks like a lovely little cuddle poo! Cutie.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh she is adorable...almost like a maltipoo with that gorgeous little dainty dolly face 

I think her coat is perfect ...curls = high maintenance 

xxx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Chloe is absolutely gorgeous x


----------

